# Organic Architecture



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Incredible^^


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Another perfect demonstration that organic architecture is definitely not a modern invention:

Saraswati temple in Ubud, Bali


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous, thanks for posting

bar projected by hans giger







































































source http://www.hrgiger.com/barmuseum.htm


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

There cannot be interior in the world that is more organic than that one


----------



## Polic (Oct 21, 2017)

*Near Nizhniy Tagil*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hoshino Wedding Chapel, Karuizawa, Japan (1988)
Architect: Kendrick Bangs Kellogg


----------



## Georgius (Nov 25, 2016)

Organic architecture is soooo cool!!!


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Planned Bamboo Pavilion*

_Xiamen, Fujian, China_

Architect: *VTN Architects*




































​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sea Ranch Chapel, Sea Ranch, CA, USA (1984)
Architect: James Hubbell


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

IK Lab, Tulum, Mexico (2018)
Architect: Jorge Eduardo Neira Sterkel


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Mirador del Río, Lanzarote, Canary Islands (1974)
Architect: César Manrique


----------



## gorra (May 6, 2013)

Javier senosian

Architectural Ensemble in CDMX' City Satelalite










Mexican Whale Hause CDMX


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Desert House, Joshua Tree, California, USA (arch. Kendrick Bangs Kellogg, 1993)

_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Repost from another thread...



446784150 said:


> PLaT Architects
> 
> Xiangshawan Desert Lotus Hotel
> 2013
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wave House, Santa Barbara, CA, USA (1980)
Architect: Michael Carmichael


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Marisfrolg Campus Shenzhen, China | Architecture van Brandenburg | 2022
Source


----------

